# PSU placing help



## mcComBat (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey all,
I am about to buy a new case: Luxo M1000
And I have a little problem with the placing of my PSU.. 
Currently I have a Chieftec GPS-550ABA PSU, and it has a big exhaust fan on the bottom of it.
My question is will it be ok to place it upside down in the new case? in the Gigabyte case the PSU is placed in the bottom..

Thanks


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The big fan on the bottom of the psu is an intake, the exhaust is from the grill at the end where the power switch is. Chieftec isn't considered a quality power supply, but if you already have it and it's working fine, then sometimes you work with what you have. If the case doesn't have a vent under the power supply mount to draw in outside air, then mount it with the fan facing up, so that it draws it's air from the case. That's the standard way to do it.


----------



## mcComBat (Mar 27, 2010)

grimx133 said:


> The big fan on the bottom of the psu is an intake, the exhaust is from the grill at the end where the power switch is. Chieftec isn't considered a quality power supply, but if you already have it and it's working fine, then sometimes you work with what you have. If the case doesn't have a vent under the power supply mount to draw in outside air, then mount it with the fan facing up, so that it draws it's air from the case. That's the standard way to do it.


Ok thanks for the help 
I always thought it was an exhaust fan.
And why do you say Chieftec isn't considered a quality power supply?
It's been working in my system for almost two years without any fault..


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

A power supply should be a quality make and cheiftec dont make quality power supplies. They often fail with bad results and don't supply the wattage you tink they do.


----------

